# Visiting On the Internet



## drifter (Nov 5, 2018)

Over in eastern China.


Crowned as the most beautiful town in China by Chinese National Geography, Lulang lies in Nyingchi county, Tibet Autonomous Region, along the Sichuan-Tibet Highway.
Owing to its high altitude, Lulang is home to diverse natural scenery including snowy mountains, valleys, waterfalls, and flowers. The temperature, which generally remains below 20℃ in summer, makes it a perfect retreat away from the hustle and bustle of urban areas. Photos by Xinhua/XuYu.




Tibet, up in the high country


East China's Anhui Provinceat the 
Quinglengwan Reservoir (Photo by
Xinhua/Shi Yalei.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2018)

Gorgeous pictures. 
An internet visit isn’t as fun as the real thing though.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2018)

Just beautiful! I'll bet is is really the most beautiful place in China.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2018)

Fab photos mr drifiter...


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2018)

Great pics!


----------

